# So, I have a Lexus LFA in my driveway for 48 hours...



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Long story short, I have a Lexus LFA in my driveway until Thursday morning. Unlimited miles, unlimited fuel...

What would you do?

Where would you go?

(I picked it up this morning and already ran one tank dry...) 

- Mike


----------



## TannerSV (Dec 28, 2010)

Pretty sweet driveway tile!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

TannerSV said:


> Pretty sweet driveway tile!!! :thumbup:


Thanks, but I can't drive the stamped pavement. 

- Mike


----------



## TannerSV (Dec 28, 2010)

Emission said:


> Thanks, but I can't drive the stamped pavement.
> 
> - Mike


But you can admire it! I'm jealous indeed, it looks like marble! Is it hard to keep clean?


----------



## TannerSV (Dec 28, 2010)

Ps can you move that car and take a pic? I would like to get a better look at that beautifully crafted drive way! I can only imagine what you garage looks like :thumbup: you truly are fortunate!


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

i'd love to hear that engine. i heard that lexus actually loses money on each sale.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

TannerSV said:


> Ps can you move that car and take a pic? I would like to get a better look at that beautifully crafted drive way! I can only imagine what you garage looks like :thumbup: you truly are fortunate!


Oh crap... come take a pic yourself. 



HW said:


> i'd love to hear that engine. i heard that lexus actually loses money on each sale.


I bet they do. Just about everything is first-rate carbon fiber, aluminum or titanium. Sounds insane, as you say...

- Mike


----------



## TannerSV (Dec 28, 2010)

Emission said:


> Oh crap... come take a pic yourself.
> 
> - Mike


I would be honored! Lol just busting your balls, but really I dig the driveway. Anyways, what kind of question is "what should I do with the LFA sitting in my driveway" lol

Why are you on the forum instead of driving? Go buy a "go-pro" camera and get some great footage, post pics of the inside( gorgeous) instead of that hideous rear end( but thanks for posting pic regardless). Then you should take it out to a local spot where all the kiddies roam with their ricers and let them check it out, that would be nice of you and I'm sure you would make quite a few kids very happy! Maybe even take one for a ride! It's nice to give back.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

TannerSV said:


> I would be honored! Lol just busting your balls, but really I dig the driveway. Anyways, what kind of question is "what should I do with the LFA sitting in my driveway" lol
> 
> Why are you on the forum instead of driving? Go buy a "go-pro" camera and get some great footage, post pics of the inside( gorgeous) instead of that hideous rear end( but thanks for posting pic regardless). Then you should take it out to a local spot where all the kiddies roam with their ricers and let them check it out, that would be nice of you and I'm sure you would make quite a few kids very happy! Maybe even take one for a ride! It's nice to give back.


I've plotted a 300-mile trek through the mountains and across the desert tomorrow. Should be two more full tanks of gas. I'm pulling my 12-year-old son out of school, and we are going to do it together. Should be fun. :thumbup:

It has been in my possession for 12 hours, and I have given about a dozen "rides." It is so loud, I need to keep changing my route.

- Mike


----------



## TannerSV (Dec 28, 2010)

Emission said:


> I've plotted a 300-mile trek through the mountains and across the desert tomorrow. Should be two more full tanks of gas. I'm pulling my 12-year-old son out of school, and we are going to do it together. Should be fun. :thumbup:
> 
> It has been in my possession for 12 hours, and I have given about a dozen "rides." It is so loud, I need to keep changing my route.
> 
> - Mike


Good on ya! Stay safe and consider that go-pro camera for footage! Have fun!


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

TannerSV said:


> Good on ya! Stay safe and consider that go-pro camera for footage! Have fun!


My Go-Pro is plugged into my USB port charging right now... :thumbup:

- Mike


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

You could make money this evening my charging local 'fest members for rides.


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

once again you're the envy of way many 'festers... go drive it, don't type about it until you have to give it back!! :thumbup:


----------



## MyBMDub (Jun 19, 2011)

curious as to why this is in your driveway for 48 hours? thats a hell of a rental they hooked you up with?


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

cwsqbm said:


> You could make money this evening my charging local 'fest members for rides.


Rides are free. :thumbup:



wyb said:


> once again you're the envy of way many 'festers... go drive it, don't type about it until you have to give it back!! :thumbup:


Of course!



MyBMDub said:


> curious as to why this is in your driveway for 48 hours? thats a hell of a rental they hooked you up with?


This is my job, as a professional automotive journalist. Last week I had a Porsche Panamera Turbo S, and before that was a Mercedes-Benz CLS63 AMG... it has been a rough year. :angel:

The LFA is owned by Lexus (explaining the manufacturer license plate). I went down to their headquarters and picked it up - they keep it in a really cool development workshop. It goes back tomorrow afternoon at some point.

- Mike


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Emission said:


> Oh crap... come take a pic yourself.
> 
> I bet they do. Just about everything is first-rate carbon fiber, aluminum or titanium. Sounds insane, as you say...
> 
> - Mike


they've designed the engine to rev from idle to redline in 0.6 seconds. make some videos of it singing some songs. :rofl:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

HW said:


> they've designed the engine to rev from idle to redline in 0.6 seconds. make some videos of it singing some songs. :rofl:


Yes, the throttle response is absolutely nuts. It is rather light, so flooring the accelerator lights up the rear tires like an open wheel Indy/F1 car leaving the pits. Really cool.

To this point, I had always considered the Porsche GT3 the pinnacle of steering response. The LFA turns it up a few notches. Move the wheel half-an-inch left or right and you are immediately one lane over!

- Mike


----------



## TannerSV (Dec 28, 2010)

Emission said:


> Rides are free. :thumbup:
> 
> This is my job, as a professional automotive journalist. Last week I had a Porsche Panamera Turbo S, and before that was a Mercedes-Benz CLS63 AMG... it has been a rough year. :angel:
> 
> ...


You have my dream job (minus the writing :rofl Kudos Mike! Please take a short vid of the inside! :thumbup:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

TannerSV said:


> You have my dream job (minus the writing :rofl Kudos Mike! Please take a short vid of the inside! :thumbup:


The job is fun, and the writing difficult. An automotive writer has to establish a baseline and stick with it. I can't call the Lamborghini LP550-2 Bicolore the best car in the world in April, then drive the Ferrari 599 (or Lexus LFA) six months later and say the same thing. Sure, it is subjective, but I need to support everything I say with facts.

That said, the LFA is in in my "Top 5" most exciting cars to drive on public roads. But, it isn't "intimate" to drive like a Porsche 911 or Audi R8 - those are the cars I prefer. The LFA is simply too big and massive from the driver's perspective (I hate to say it reminds me of what a super lightweight GT-R would be like). My favorite is still the Porsche 911 Sport Classic:

http://www.autoblog.com/2010/07/22/2010-porsche-911-sport-classic-quick-spin-road-test-review/

- Mike


----------



## TannerSV (Dec 28, 2010)

Are you not a fan of the GTR?


----------



## Kayani_1 (Dec 8, 2005)

Yeah and me too



cwinter said:


> Can you come by and pick me up next time? :rofl:


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

I'll come over to your house and fix the A/C .... 20 mins away...

:angel:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I'll come over to your house and fix the A/C .... 20 mins away...
> 
> :angel:


If you only knew have the crap with my A/C right now... I am in the hole over $2500 and it still doesn't work! Can I send you a PM for some advice?

- Mike


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

Why did you spend time posting on the forums? That's precious time behind the seat lost!


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

captainaudio said:


> A Lexus is a Rebadged Toyota.
> 
> (Not that there's anything wrong with that!)
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone caught the funny.


----------



## Bcube (Apr 12, 2007)

Mike,

How was the SMG?. Most reviews I've read felt the shifting was a generation behind Ferrari, i.e. on par with a late F355 / early F360.


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

How much would it cost to get adopted by you and be able to be your co-pilot for a day, your son is one fortunate young man!


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

Elias said:


> How much would it cost to get adopted by you and be able to be your co-pilot for a day, your son is one fortunate young man!


Of course, Mike also has to deal with getting that young man a first car. I doubt he'll be happy with a beat up Dodge Neon... :rofl:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Bcube said:


> Mike,
> 
> How was the SMG?. Most reviews I've read felt the shifting was a generation behind Ferrari, i.e. on par with a late F355 / early F360.


The six-speed single-clutch automated sequential gearbox is a bit dated compared to the dual-clutch systems found elsewhere, but I didn't take issue with it. The shifting is very hard and audibly mechanical in SPORT mode - with clunking and clattering. I drove in manual mode (using paddle shifters) nearly exclusively as I liked the sharp feedback. I really didn't like its hesitation in automatic mode, so I simply avoided it. In a car like this, I enjoy the firm shifting.



Elias said:


> How much would it cost to get adopted by you and be able to be your co-pilot for a day, your son is one fortunate young man!


My son is a car nut too... he was more excited about the LFA than I was. :rofl:



cwinter said:


> Of course, Mike also has to deal with getting that young man a first car. I doubt he'll be happy with a beat up Dodge Neon... :rofl:


No, he has already told me that he wants a used Mini Cooper S, BMW 1 Series, or Porsche Boxster. He is only 12, but he is already looking at the 2010 models as he realizes those will be his target year (perfect price point) when he needs a car in 2014. He'll have to go a bit older with the Boxster, of course. 

- Mike


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

Emission said:


> The six-speed single-clutch automated sequential gearbox is a bit dated compared to the dual-clutch systems found elsewhere, but I didn't take issue with it. The shifting is very hard and audibly mechanical in SPORT mode ***8212; with clunking and clattering. I drove in manual mode (using paddle shifters) nearly exclusively as I liked the sharp feedback. I really didn't like its hesitation in automatic mode, so I simply avoided it. In a car like this, I enjoy the firm shifting.
> 
> My son is a car nut too... he was more excited about the LFA than I was. :rofl:
> 
> ...


Maybe he should consider an E52... more unique and tasteful... just saying


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Griffoun said:


> Maybe he should consider an E52... more unique and tasteful... just saying


Ha ha... I drove an E52 (Alpina!) up Pacific Coast Highway last August to Pebble Beach as a guest of BMW. That was a really cool car (but I'd prefer the Z8 with the manual transmission).

- Mike


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

Vegas road trip..... then Willow Springs!! California Speedway..... something where you can open that car up!


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

Vegas road trip..... then Willow Springs!! California Speedway..... something where you can open that car up!


----------



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)

What you should do next time is tell Jeff Glucker to call me so I can get a ride right after him!


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

SVT2888 said:


> What you should do next time is tell Jeff Glucker to call me so I can get a ride right after him!


Ha ha... yeah, I picked it up and drove directly to Jeff's house and let him drive it. :angel:

The two of us met out in the desert for the photo shoot two days later.

- Mike


----------



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)

Emission said:


> Ha ha... yeah, I picked it up and drove directly to Jeff's house and let him drive it. :angel:
> 
> The two of us met out in the desert for the photo shoot two days later.
> 
> - Mike


Wait...what?! 

That's it! He just un-earned his beer! I had told him I was gonna take him to have some brews...but NO MORE! :tsk:

Want to be my new friend to replace Jeff?


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

SVT2888 said:


> Wait...what?!
> 
> That's it! He just un-earned his beer! I had told him I was gonna take him to have some brews...but NO MORE! :tsk:
> 
> Want to be my new friend to replace Jeff?


Here is a pic I took of Jeff Glucker, Exec Editor of Hooniverse.com, with the car! I was shooting the back and he crawled around to mess with me.

- Mike


----------



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)

Emission said:


> Here is a pic I took of Jeff Glucker, Exec Editor of Hooniverse.com, with the car! I was shooting the back and he crawled around to mess with me.
> 
> - Mike


That pic is hilarious! :thumbup:

Is he still @ autoblog?

Haven't gotten to chat with him in a bit.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

SVT2888 said:


> That pic is hilarious! :thumbup:
> 
> Is he still @ autoblog?
> 
> Haven't gotten to chat with him in a bit.


Jeff is back with Hooniverse... but doing real well.

- Mike


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Here is a video I shot while driving:

http://youtu.be/03Bij7QlUoM


----------



## TannerSV (Dec 28, 2010)

thanks for the vid, do you have any getting sideways???


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

TannerSV said:


> thanks for the vid, do you have any getting sideways???


Nothing good can come out of shooting sideways video in someone else's $375,000 car on public roads.

My employer (and Lexus) wouldn't be happy. :angel:

- Mike


----------



## TannerSV (Dec 28, 2010)

Emission said:


> Nothing good can come out of shooting sideways video in someone else's $375,000 car on public roads.
> 
> My employer (and Lexus) wouldn't be happy. :angel:
> 
> - Mike


I hear ya, I just thought you side you got her sideways a few times :dunno:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

TannerSV said:


> I hear ya, I just thought you side you got her sideways a few times :dunno:


She was very easy to get sideways... the tires would light up without hesitation because it was so light and just rear-wheel drive. Puts a smile on my face just thinking about how fun it was... writing the story now.

- Mike


----------



## TannerSV (Dec 28, 2010)

Where is my story .....droollllllllll


----------



## TannerSV (Dec 28, 2010)

Ps....Hoon anything.... I would expect more.....,...,..,,.,.,,,,


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Mike, thanks for great post as always!
See you at port Hueneme VDC on November 5!


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

TannerSV said:


> Where is my story .....droollllllllll


Writing it... these things take time. I think it is scheduled for publication on Tuesday.



TannerSV said:


> Ps....Hoon anything.... I would expect more.....,...,..,,.,.,,,,


Of course, but I don't kiss and tell. It's not conducive towards getting other supercars, if you know what I mean.



MB330 said:


> Mike, thanks for great post as always!
> See you at port Hueneme VDC on November 5!


Yeah, that should be fun!

- Mike


----------



## teutonic7 (Apr 9, 2010)

Mike, are u on the autoblog podcast? I listen fairly regularly


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

teutonic7 said:


> Mike, are u on the autoblog podcast? I listen fairly regularly


I haven't had a chance just yet - that is something I want to do (they ask, but I am always too busy).

- Mike


----------



## TannerSV (Dec 28, 2010)

Emission said:


> Writing it... these things take time. I think it is scheduled for publication on Tuesday.
> 
> Of course, but I don't kiss and tell. It's not conducive towards getting other supercars, if you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


LoL I hear ya:rofl: I could only imagine what kinda of shenanigans you get into with those toys! Any close calls? :wow:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

TannerSV said:


> LoL I hear ya:rofl: I could only imagine what kinda of shenanigans you get into with those toys! Any close calls? :wow:


I'm fortunate enough to get on the track at least a couple times each month, so I tend to keep most of my 11/10ths driving on the race circuit.

In addition, I have a flawless driving record without any speeding infractions in over a decade. It's my goal (and important for my career) to keep it that way. I am insured by my employer, and they won't cover me (read that as "I won't get expensive exotics") if I have a lousy driving record. I've seen guys turned down for cars who just have a single ticket on their record.

The coolest part is offering other people rides, many who have never been in a car that does 0-60 in less than four seconds. I took more than a dozen people for spins in the LFA (men, women and children) and they will remember it forever - I may have mentioned that there are only 46 LFAs in the country, so it is a rare treat.

- Mike


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

Wow, very cool! It's always great when you share stories about your job and the cars you have the good fortune to drive. Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## TannerSV (Dec 28, 2010)

Emission said:


> I'm fortunate enough to get on the track at least a couple times each month, so I tend to keep most of my 11/10ths driving on the race circuit.
> 
> In addition, I have a flawless driving record without any speeding infractions in over a decade. It's my goal (and important for my career) to keep it that way. I am insured by my employer, and they won't cover me (read that as "I won't get expensive exotics") if I have a lousy driving record. I've seen guys turned down for cars who just have a single ticket on their record.
> 
> ...


Indeed a rare treat! Glad to see you share the wealth:thumbup: Respect.


----------



## TannerSV (Dec 28, 2010)

PS let me know when you come across a Aventador....I will gladly fly out to check out your stellar drive way and possibly take a gander at the Lambo....if there is time! :rofl::thumbup:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

TannerSV said:


> PS let me know when you come across a Aventador....I will gladly fly out to check out your stellar drive way and possibly take a gander at the Lambo....if there is time! :rofl::thumbup:


Unlikely... every Lambo I've driven (about half-a-dozen) has been on the track. There is a good chance I will finally get to drive a Bugatti Veyron this weekend. Holding my breath. :angel:

- Mike


----------



## TannerSV (Dec 28, 2010)

Emission said:


> Unlikely... every Lambo I've driven (about half-a-dozen) has been on the track. There is a good chance I will finally get to drive a Bugatti Veyron this weekend. Holding my breath. :angel:
> 
> - Mike


KEEP US POSTED!!!!!!!!!!!:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

TannerSV said:


> KEEP US POSTED!!!!!!!!!!!:bow::bow::bow:


I will... of course!

- Mike


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

The story went up this morning (I delayed it a couple days):

http://www.autoblog.com/2011/10/13/2012-lexus-lfa-review/

- Mike


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

Emission said:


> Unlikely... every Lambo I've driven (about half-a-dozen) has been on the track. There is a good chance I will finally get to drive a Bugatti Veyron this weekend. Holding my breath. :angel:
> 
> - Mike


A Forbes writer who had driven a Veyron to its maximum speed (apparently this can only be done a a Volkswagen test tack in Germany) spoke at a lunch I attended last year. I have a copy of his article from Forbes somewhere.

CA


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

Excellent article. :thumbup:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

captainaudio said:


> A Forbes writer who had driven a Veyron to its maximum speed (apparently this can only be done a a Volkswagen test tack in Germany) spoke at a lunch I attended last year. I have a copy of his article from Forbes somewhere.
> 
> CA


Yeah, I have heard the same.

No Bugatti at this event, sadly, but I have been asked to drive something even cooler in two weeks...

*Porsche 911 GT3 R Hybrid*... at Autódromo do Estoril in Portugal!

- Mike


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Emission said:


> Yeah, I have heard the same.
> 
> No Bugatti at this event, sadly, but I have been asked to drive something even cooler in two weeks...
> 
> ...


Nice but post up when you drive the 991


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> Nice but post up when you drive the 991


I am scheduled to drive the 991 on November 7.

- Mike


----------



## TannerSV (Dec 28, 2010)

Emission said:


> I am scheduled to drive the 991 on November 7.
> 
> - Mike


Some guys have all the luck!


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Emission said:


> I am scheduled to drive the 991 on November 7.
> 
> - Mike


Excellent:thumbup:

My partner with a 2006 C4S was offered one of the first build slots but he declined, in large part due to the fact that the early builds are PDK only. I'll wait to see what you get for a test drive.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> Excellent:thumbup:
> 
> My partner with a 2006 C4S was offered one of the first build slots but he declined, in large part due to the fact that the early builds are PDK only. I'll wait to see what you get for a test drive.


I just learned that yesterday. Kinda lame, if you ask me. Also odd as I am going to drive a manual in a few weeks... I hope! :dunno:

- Mike


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Emission said:


> I just learned that yesterday. Kinda lame, if you ask me. Also odd as I am going to drive a manual in a few weeks... I hope! :dunno:
> 
> - Mike


It is lame and I am not sure why. The initial rumors were "parts shortage" but if you score a manual then we know that's BS. I wonder if there are some hiccups in making the "same" tranny as a manual and as PDK.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> It is lame and I am not sure why. The initial rumors were "parts shortage" but if you score a manual then we know that's BS. I wonder if there are some hiccups in making the "same" tranny as a manual and as PDK.


I had breakfast with Robby Naish the other day (at Rennsport). He has one of just two Panameras on Maui, and he has his order in for the first seven-speed manual 911.

- Mike


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Emission said:


> I had breakfast with Robby Naish the other day (at Rennsport). He has one of just two Panameras on Maui, and he has his order in for the first seven-speed manual 911.
> 
> - Mike


If it's from Porsche of Hawaii he may have a long wait as they get limited allocations, although they are a Fletcher Jones store so they might get him one from Cali.

Since you saw the 991 in the flesh at Rennsport impressions?


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Pdk*

Mike

Someone who saw the press cars in Santa Barbara reported they were all PDK but you probably already know that.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> Mike
> 
> Someone who saw the press cars in Santa Barbara reported they were all PDK but you probably already know that.


Hmmm...

I assume most are PDK, but there should be some 7MT (um... weird writing that) in the group... at least that is what Porsche told me last week. I am on the "first wave," heading up to Santa Barbara tomorrow afternoon to drive on Tuesday. My story will be published Friday (so, I don't get to sleep Wednesday night). :bawling:

- Mike


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Emission said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> I assume most are PDK, but there should be some 7MT (um... weird writing that) in the group... at least that is what Porsche told me last week. I am on the "first wave," heading up to Santa Barbara tomorrow afternoon to drive on Tuesday. My story will be published Friday (so, I don't get to sleep Wednesday night). :bawling:
> 
> - Mike


I hope you get a 7MT, this is nice but it's PDK

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7H1b_puu_c&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> I hope you get a 7MT, this is nice but it's PDK
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7H1b_puu_c&feature=player_embedded


The PDK is slick, and faster, but I prefer the manual just for the fun. I'll post a pic tomorrow.

- Mike


----------

